# Canon ImageClass MF 5730 system error E000



## hnoda (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello Techies...when i turned on and try to print using my canon imageclass mentioned above...the printer stops and i get this message,,,

System Error
E000

the alarm light keeps blinking thou...help guys i need this right away...ray:ray:ray:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

E000, E001, E002, E003 CODES
To reset these codes perform the following:
Remove the front panel and be careful not to bend or break the flexible
cable connected to the panel and the DC Controller.
Turn on the copier and short the jumper wires JP3 and JP4 on the dc
controller pcb with a screwdriver.
The count ratio indicator on the control panel turns on 'F'. When 'F'
is turned on stop shorting the jumper wires
Turn off copier and turn it back on and its then reset.


----------



## hnoda (Nov 27, 2009)

ray:ray:ray: thank you shgn...i'll try this and be back for the results...


----------



## hnoda (Nov 27, 2009)

hello shotgn...where can i find the count ratio indicator on the control panel...pls direct me to it...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

try this


Press Additional Functions key
Press #
Press > to #7 Printer Function
Press Set
Press > to #4 Printer Reset
Press Set
Press <
Unplug printer and repower it.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

If that does not work, i suggest calling canon support. 

That is all the info I could find on your printer


----------



## jkhes (Oct 2, 2011)

E000 is related to the fixing unit temperature problem. Sometimes you have to replace the fixing film or even the whole fixing unit. Reset process for 14 different canon models have been given here:
E000 Error, how to fix


----------

